# would be grateful for some help !!!



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I would be so grateful for any advice you guys can offer.

DH and i have been informed that the most successful course we have of concieving will be icsi. At our last appointment (in Truro) our consultant informed us that we could opt to have this treatment between clinic s or choose one (plymouth) - we have chosen Plymouth as they can do all treatment in one place.

anyway getting to the point (sorry)!!!

He did say we could try clomid whilst waiting for appointment to come through - though we were later told by the nurse that they wouldnt px as we would be between clinics (so though a little miffed we accepted that and were awaiting app at Plymouth

low and behold i have just recieved a prescription for clomid 50mg for 3 months in the post  with an advice sheet to ring on day 1 of cycle to book a scan 

now we are very excited about this as it means we are are at a new milestone and all that 

though am a little nervous as its come unexpected and AF is due anyday .......what if AF come s today...would you just start taking it (advised day 2-5 on precription) does that mean those are the only days you take it 

sorry for being an idiot but because we didnt think we were going to be taking it we havent done our homework!!!! 

ps i did have LP bloods done 10 days ago for this cycle (though not informed of results yet) 

we will call the clinic on Mon (but wondering what to do if AF arrive s today)!!!

I am sure can you sense the anxiety in this post   

much love and babydust 

love hopeful x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Are you being prescribed it cd2-5 or cd2-6 as it's normally taken for 5 days not 4 ?

It can be taken on other days at beginning of cycle but you should take it exactly as prescribed.

If you've been sent the prescription and the advice sheet and been asked to call on cd1 then I would do exactly that.

If AF comes today or tomorrow then I'd be inclined to still take it (after all, if AF arrives today you don't start taking the clomid until Sunday....and if AF arrives Sunday you wouldn't start taking it until Monday).......and call asap on Monday as they'll still be able to fit you in for a scan as you don't usually have those until a little later in your cycle, as you're approaching ovulation to see how many follicles you get.

You should only count cd1 as the first day of full flow bleeding so ignore any spotting or brown "old" blood and if full flow red bleeding starts around 3pm then you count the next day as cd1 eg...

Saturday (today)....spotting/old brown blood
Sunday...full flow starts 3pm
Monday...cd1
Tuesday....cd2 and start taking clomid


Also, when I was prescribed it several years ago (I took to boost as I ovulate fine naturally), I was recommended to take the pills at night as means you sleep through many of the side effects....so even if you didn't get AF until Sunday and then start taking on Monday (cd2) then you would be able to phone the hospital before you even started them.....does that make sense ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Natasha thankyou so much you are a star

yes that does make sense 

its exciting to be trying something else other than vits!!!!

am wishing you so much luck and lots of positive vibes for your test date 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hopeful Minxy has given great advice  

i like you took clomid in between going for ICSI just to see if we could get PG with a little help from the pill, better than sitting doing nothing ey    

i wish you lotsa luck hun  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

AF started yesterday full low today so am gonna start clomid tomorrow (at night too)

Will ring clinic tomorrow as planned

thanks ladies for your help   

Love Hopeful


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

goodluck hopeful  if you would like to come join the ladies o the chit chat thread we have going on here, heres the direct link ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134520.285

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

ah thanks cleg

i took the clomid on mon in the morning as i was so excitied i couldnt wait!!!

side effects not too bad....kind of was good to feel something to know that it is having some effect  

  

xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

honest hun no side effects is good, trust me   well you are on the road now + bet it feels good to know you are actually doing something  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

well i survived the first clomid cycle !!!   well i think....does the side effects last throughout the cycle?

was wondering if should have been taking it for longer (minxy was saying normally taken for 5 days not 4) i guess they wil look at the scan and go from there huh?

still learning all the time   !!!!

lot s of love
xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hopeful as long as you follow the instructions on the packet thats good, you can always double check the dosage when you go back   as for the side effects they do vary + yes can last throughout a cycle 

goodluck

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

hello ladies

i was wondering i was so excited i did nt read minxys post clearly enough

does every one take clomid for 5 days ? Im only prescribed for 4.....will that be long enough?

also does every one take on cd2?

sorry or all the questions   

I have tracking scan tomorrow. 

and one more thing when is bms advised ................... i am so grateful for you guys as this prescritpion has come through the post with very little advice 

thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hopeful

I know I said that most women are prescribed clomid for 5 days but some women can be prescribed it for 4 days....I was just double checking with you that's all.

You can be prescribed clomid cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 and cd5-9.....this is the "standard" but as I say, some women do appear to be prescribed it for only 4 days.  

I wouldn't worry about the 1 day difference and I also wouldn't worry about what cycle days you're prescribed it as it makes absolultely no difference to the success rate.  The only thing that it's thought is that by prsecribing earlier in cycle that you get less of certain side effects ie womb lining doesn't thin and cervical mucus doesn't dry up.....but there is little to no proven research on this.

You should only ever take the clomid as prescribed.

As for when to have BMS.....I'd just try to have as much as possible, especially from around cd10 onwards for at least a week or more.  Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24 hours once released so as long as there's a good fresh supply of sperm waiting for when you ovulate then you should be fine.

If you've got follicle tracking scan today then you'll have a much better idea of what's going on as they usually look for a follicle to be minimum of 18mm before rupturing and releasing a nice healthy egg.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

ah thanks Minxy bless you for all your advice and putting time for this as i now things must be hard right now   

had my scan today the lining is 6.7 (they say needs to be 6) and i have one big (not sure what size) dominant follicle on the left side with a few others. The nurse seemed impressed so i am feeling good. I have progesterone bloods on 9th and 12th as day 21 falls on a sat. Im told this isnt a bad thing though as my cycle is irregular and give two chances at getting an acurate reading. Last progesterone (without clomid) was really low

DH isnt gonna know what has hit him!!!   

Much love to all xx


hope you are keeping ok minxy


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

there you go hunny minxy has gave some fab advice + i will wish you lotsa luck for this cycle  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh you are a love thanks cleg. 

You guys are keeping me sane i reckon and i cant thank you enough. Have only been on this site since end of last year... the support is amazing ....thankyou so much


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi its only me AGAIN...im sorry 

I think the clomid may be doing something that my normal cycles haven t been. 

I came home today and have alot of CM like more than i have ever had....that is a good sign isnt it? Does that mean ovulation has def occurred...?

DH and i have done soooo much bms including this morning first thing. The thing is CM is right now and he is out on a work leaving do tonight and back later around midnight. Will we have missed the boat? 

Also i did tell him to lay off the beer     poor DH

Thanks in adv ladies  xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

CM is a good sign yes it helps the swimmers travel up   i think with all the jiggy you have been upto there is no chance of "missing the boat"   you have done all you can chick this month if you fancy a bit of hows your father when he gets in then go for it but sperm can live for upto 5 days + think you have plenty stashed already  

goodluck hun

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks cleg !

all dignity out the window with all this malarky eh   !!!! 

xxxx


----------

